# It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em in



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Had a great shoot this morning with CWiser, his cousin and Dustin. Thanks to our top quality carrylite and flambowe decoys perfectly set in a J-hook spread, we really knocked 'em dead. If it hadn't been so cold as to freeze my call we could have probably limited a little quicker, but I guess 22 minutes was pretty fast anyway.




























Band info:

Date	07/18/2012
Species	GADWALL
Age	WAS TOO YOUNG TO FLY WHEN BANDED IN 2012
Sex	FEMALE
Location	4 NW CENTERVILLE , DAVIS COUNTY, UTAH, USA

Special thanks to our "TEAM" sponsors:
Little Debbie Snacks
Mountain Dew
Monster Energy
Carrylite
Flambowe
Winchester Xpert


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

Nice work dude. I need to find my way up to you again for a hunt....


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

Whose the clown without snow camo


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

If you guys were running Dakotas, you would have limited in 11 minutes instead of 22.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Pumpgunner said:


> If you guys were running Dakotas, you would have limited in 11 minutes instead of 22.


haha pretty funny. Good looking shoot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

Nice pics and looks like a great day to be out!

Glad to see someone is getting some gaddys


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

Nice, I'm glad to see you got Wiser in and out so he could go milk the cows. As for the band, did you guy's wrestle for it or did you just straight up just steal it?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

Looks like mostly gadwall. Did you shoot any ducks?


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



goosegambler said:


> Nice, I'm glad to see you got Wiser in and out so he could go milk the cows. As for the band, did you guy's wrestle for it or did you just straight up just steal it?


The person who got the band is no longer able to hunt... Or walk. Possibly even have kids ever again.

As far as the gadwalls, there's spooners and blue bills in there too...


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Dustin Richardson said:


> The person who got the band is no longer able to hunt... Or walk. Possibly even have kids ever again.


The best way to solve a band issue is a row sham bo, when you are hunting with a bunch of flock shooting clowns thats for sure


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



paddler213 said:


> Looks like mostly gadwall. Did you shoot any ducks?


Oh Jon settle down, gadwalls are ducks too.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

I only shot 7 shells :O•-:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

**** it you guys shot up my favorite Gadwall roost, now they will all be gone and never come back again!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



> **** it you guys shot up my favorite Gadwall roost, now they will all be gone and never come back again!


Shows what you know! The roost is about 50 yards down stream from there. Sheesh!!! Know what your talking about!

Besides if they did all that in 22 minutes they didn't shoot up much of anything. And it looks like it's pretty early in the day to me. Unless I missed something since I quit hunting and birds have started roosting mid day?

Later,
Kev


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



goosegambler said:


> Nice, I'm glad to see you got Wiser in and out so he could go milk the cows. As for the band, did you guy's wrestle for it or did you just straight up just steal it?


We had a thumb war for it!!!!! and i didn't win


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

:shock: This photo was taken before the sun came. Remember its a full moon outside.


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Dave B said:


> **** it you guys shot up my favorite Gadwall roost, now they will all be gone and never come back again!


Roost??? no this is what happens win you don't shoot a roost...... you limit out in 22 mins


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Dustin Richardson said:


> I only shot 7 shells :O•-:


You are true killer 8)


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

It doesn't shock me you didn't win wiser!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



paddler213 said:


> Looks like mostly gadwall. Did you shoot any ducks?


Like Dustin said, we did manage a Bill and a few spooners, but you are right Gadwall are hardly worth shooting.....unless you have to shoot them in self defense. 8)



Dustin Richardson said:


> I only shot 7 shells :O•-:


 RIGHT! :lol:

Goosegambler, I had to keep the band in order to keep the Wiser family in tact. I could never let a little jewelry ruin the family. :mrgreen:


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

That is awful nice with you. I had a hunt with those two and luckily we got six bands and were able to keep the family in tact because they both got one!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



goosegambler said:


> That is awful nice with you. I had a hunt with those two and luckily we got six bands and were able to keep the family in tact because they both got one!


Anything to keep the peace.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

I might have to come up and hunt with you guys, I haven't shot a duck all year.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



goosegambler said:


> I might have to come up and hunt with you guys, I haven't shot a duck all year.


Whoa buddy, I need a resume first


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Dustin Richardson said:


> goosegambler said:
> 
> 
> > I might have to come up and hunt with you guys, I haven't shot a duck all year.
> ...


Lol..... I will crash your computer with pics :mrgreen:


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



goosegambler said:


> Dustin Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > goosegambler said:
> ...


LOL prove IT 8)


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Dave B said:


> **** it you guys shot up my favorite Gadwall roost, now they will all be gone and never come back again!


It wasn't a roost we shot, it was where they spend their days. It had little to do with location really though. It was our amazing decoys and spread setup that brought them from miles around. I am forever sold on the J style spread.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



goosegambler said:


> I might have to come up and hunt with you guys, I haven't shot a duck all year.


I don't know about that. We have had bad luck bringing in outsiders. Dkhntrdstn and hotspot are the exception and will forever have a standing invite.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

I understand that statement Joel, recycling photos wouldn't be an option. Plus I would have to right a negative thread about my hunt with the cache valley boys, if the hunt was a bust! :mrgreen:


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



goosegambler said:


> I understand that statement Joel, recycling photos wouldn't be an option. Plus I would have to right a negative thread about my hunt with the cache valley boys, if the hunt was a bust! :mrgreen:


There nothing negative about us. Nothing at all. Our team is all positive and we bring a lot to the table. So our hunts are flawless.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Donttreadonme said:


> Special thanks to our "TEAM" sponsors:
> Little Debbie Snacks
> Mountain Dew
> Monster Energy
> ...


Looks like I need to switch over to Little Debbie now that Twinkies can only be found on Ebay. Does 5 Hour energy give the same results as Monster?


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > Special thanks to our "TEAM" sponsors:
> ...


5 hour energy only gives you 5 hours worth. Monster keeps you going all day.. And night :shock:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Dustin Richardson said:


> [quote="Jeff Bringhurst":gzrol43z]
> 
> 
> Donttreadonme said:
> ...


5 hour energy only gives you 5 hours worth. Monster keeps you going all day.. And night :shock:[/quote:gzrol43z]

lol, Ok time for a switch!!!


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Dustin Richardson said:


> goosegambler said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that statement Joel, recycling photos wouldn't be an option. Plus I would have to right a negative thread about my hunt with the cache valley boys, if the hunt was a bust! :mrgreen:
> ...


Ha Ha my hell you crack me up Dustin....


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

Haha I thought you'd like that cody


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

This is the funniest post I think I've ever read!! It is great to see a few young hunters that have awesome attitudes and are skilled at hunting. 
Usually the younger crowd I bump into in the field just think they are a bunch of bad a#$ because they have cool camo and a gun.
Good hunt guys!! Keep it up!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*

Agreed hoghunter great stuff here!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



hoghunter011583 said:


> This is the funniest post I think I've ever read!! It is great to see a few young hunters that have awesome attitudes and are skilled at hunting.
> Usually the younger crowd I bump into in the field just think they are a bunch of bad a#$ because they have cool camo and a gun.
> Good hunt guys!! Keep it up!


Thanks my friend. Your one rad dude.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



hoghunter011583 said:


> It is great to see a few young hunters that have awesome attitudes and are skilled at hunting.
> Usually the younger crowd I bump into in the field just think they are a bunch of bad a#$ because they have cool camo and a gun.
> Good hunt guys!! Keep it up!


Well one of those guys is like this. He will use you for your spots and claim everything and he shoots on your side not just his side.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



dkhntrdstn said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > It is great to see a few young hunters that have awesome attitudes and are skilled at hunting.
> ...


 -_O- Who of that group have you hunted with more than once? Yet again you are talking out of your behind.

You still have an open invite to come hunt with me any time....and I want to be your friend on facebook. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > hoghunter011583 said:
> ...


dont need to hunt with taht person more then one time. Just got to talk to people that have hunted with that person many times. I dont want to be your friend on facebook. You was there once and you took me off.So you are staying off it.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



dkhntrdstn said:


> dont need to hunt with taht person more then one time. Just got to talk to people that have hunted with that person many times. I dont want to be your friend on facebook. You was there once and you took me off.So you are staying off it.


Hmmm, BS

I don't hunt with anyone you are friends with, unless you and Dustin Richardson have a romantic relationship I don't know about.

But I would love for you to come hunt with me this weekend....it's gona be fun. And I am sorry for un-friending you on facebook. Come hunt with me this weekend and we can be friends again.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: It's all about decoy brand and spread style to bring 'em*



Donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > dont need to hunt with taht person more then one time. Just got to talk to people that have hunted with that person many times. I dont want to be your friend on facebook. You was there once and you took me off.So you are staying off it.
> ...


I wanna be your friend on Facebook. So we can chat


----------

